# Are Aqueous Calamine Cream and Bepanthen safe??



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Done a thread as Roo has very sore ears. Chemist had no Sudocrem in and I've lost mine, does anyone know if either of these are OK to use and which would be better?

I'm not going to rub it in his ear, just right around the very edge where their is fur (he is a retriever so floppy ears) as they are very dry and sore looking...

Thanks to anyone who replies


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Do they have similar ingredients? I know at work (I know different) but if I run out of sudocreme I use aqueous cream. But I've forgotten sudocremes main ingredient!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Bepanthen i imagine would be fine, as its recommended for the bottoms of prem babies when they have nappy rash as its softer and kinder on thin skin then anything else


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> Do they have similar ingredients? I know at work (I know different) but if I run out of sudocreme I use aqueous cream. But I've forgotten sudocremes main ingredient!!


No idea what ingredients are even safe and which aren't! I know Savlon is meant to be a no no...Hmmm ingredient list..!

Bepanthen:

Aqua, lanolin, parrafinium liquidium, petrolatum, panthenol (dexpanthenol), prunus dulcis, cera alba, cetyl alcohol, stearyl alcohol, ozokerite, glyceryl oleate, lanolin alcohol.

Aqueous Calamine Cream:

Calamine, zinc oxide, liquid paraffin, glyceryl monostearate, macrogol cetostearyl ether, cetostearyl alcohol, phenoxyethanol and purified water.

Sudocrem I don't know as I've lost mine haha 

I am thinking of trying the Calamine...


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Zinc oxide is the main ingredient in sudocrem (just looked at mine)

Id say the bepanthen is fine, it very mild. Dont know enough about the other


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Daynna said:


> Bepanthen i imagine would be fine, as its recommended for the bottoms of prem babies when they have nappy rash as its softer and kinder on thin skin then anything else


Ahh thanks for that didn't know it was used on prem babies as well as normal nappy rash, that reassures me a bit more. I just know it will be my luck to discover something bad for dog's skin is in it after I've put it on but I can't see his ears getting much better without anything going on them at the min 

Thanks


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Zinc oxide is the main ingredient in sudocrem (just looked at mine)
> 
> Id say the bepanthen is fine, it very mild. Dont know enough about the other


Thankies :thumbup: Think I might end up slapping some on every 2 hours if it soaks in well.

How is madam Willow getting on?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

They would both be safe to use. Benpanthen would soothe the soreness but calamine would have no effect at all unless it itched, in which case it would ease the itching.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> They would both be safe to use. Benpanthen would soothe the soreness but calamine would have no effect at all unless it itched, in which case it would ease the itching.


Fab thanks, have decided to put some Bepanthen on when he will come near me lol!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

The zinc oxide is will act as a sun block so that his sore ears dont get burnt as well :thumbup:


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Just to add that when asked the vet if sudocrem was alright back when maggies tummy was bad she said that I could also use bepanthen, so yes this would be fine to use!


----------

